# Propane lines across property lines???



## righter101 (Apr 18, 2013)

Single individual owns 2 adjacent lots.  Garage with apartment on one, house on the other.

Proposal to put LPG line from garage tanks across property line to connection at house.

Anything in the code that prohibits this??

I have never encountered this request and couldn't find anything in the IMC, IFC or NFPA 58.

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2013)

Would you allow other types of utilities to do this


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 18, 2013)

not allowed to inspect propane in PA. They could use a garden hose.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 18, 2013)

I would agree with cda, I know we have power lines in older parts of the city that cross property lines.

Same owner, don't think I would have much heartburn with it.

If either changes hand, I'm sure it would go away.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 18, 2013)

Refer to the requirements in Section G2412.2, in the 2006 Edition of the IRC.

Also, see Section 3804 in the (2006 edition) of the IFC.

Storage in the garage sounds like bomb that hasn't gone off, ..yet!

I am told by our Fire Dept. that LP gas is a delicate fuel source to be

handled and stored with the utmost respect, ..if not, then it can bite very,

very hard!

.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2013)

Does your state or any other else regulate propane??


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 18, 2013)

Our Fire Dept. regulates the location of the tanks!

.


----------



## righter101 (Apr 19, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Refer to the requirements in Section G2412.2, in the 2006 Edition of the IRC.Also, see Section 3804 in the (2006 edition) of the IFC.
> 
> Storage in the garage sounds like bomb that hasn't gone off, ..yet!
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion.  The tanks @ the garage are actually outside, not inside.


----------



## righter101 (Apr 19, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Does your state or any other else regulate propane??


We enforce the IFC, IFGC and IMC provisions thru the building department.  Vehicle protection, setbacks from PL and buildings, etc...

I don't think there is an issue, but wanted to make sure there wasn't some provision I was missing since I have never seen this request.

Thinking about it, I didn't see any safety issues..

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 23, 2013)

righter101 the county I live in has no natural gas all propane, same there with ste backs and all don't see any problem with a line being run to one or the other.


----------

